# B&S 18hp-starter cant turn motor over



## dieselisp (Aug 31, 2004)

I have a B&S 18hp Vanguard twin cylinder engine, model 305077, series 1142-E1 that is having a problem I cannot seem to get a solution for. When I began mowing this spring every time I would start my mower the starter would turn the flywhell until it got to a compression stroke and then hang, after serverl attempts to start it would usually go ahead and bust off but now it will not start. I went to mow the yard a couple of weeks ago and the key would not even engage the starter so I figured I had a bad relay so I jumped it accross the selonoid, I could still make it start but the problem with too much compression is still present. I checked the valves with my feeler gauge and all is set right I check the pushrods and none are bent or wore excessivley. I have taken the engine apart and inspected the compression release balls and the mechanism that works it and the only thing I can think of is when the engine tries to start the compression release is failing due to a weak spring. I have been told the key on the flywheel could be sheered causing the timing to be off causing the increase in compression but the mower will still run when you can get it to start and it runs great. I have searched high and low looking for an answer but so far even mechanics are scratching their heads. I have tested new starters and batteries so that is not the problem as far as i am conserned, but at this point what do I know.

David


----------



## dieselisp (Aug 31, 2004)

*Problem Solved*

Well I called B&S yesterday afternoon and they said it was the mecanical compression release and I would have to buy a new camshaft. I got off of the phone and began pricing, 140 dollars for a camshaft. As soon as I got home I took the spring off of the camshaft that allows the compression release to work and cut 5 coils off of it, took the sixth coil and made a new hook on the spring and put everything back together and everything worked like a charm. What I want to know is why will B&S not sell that spring or even tell you how many inch pounds it is supposed to have on it. Do they think everyone is too stupid to relplace it or is it just greed?

Thanks,
David


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

b&s makes a good dependable engine but yes they are greedy. the compression release wouldn't have anything to do with the camshaft just the springs and they like you to send it in for repairs because they (a) like money (b) don't think a do it yourselfer can do it.


----------

